# Old school rockford fosgate repair location



## Carbonite77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone know a good place to get the old Rockford fosgate amps( Black BBQ looking ones from the 90's) repaired. Im running into one that does not turn on. other wise mint with end caps.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I can repair it, or my friend atomictech. We both have great rep here and other places. Can go wrong with either, pm if interested or for more info.


----------



## Carbonite77 (Dec 17, 2013)

sounds great. How about the paint? I have one that needs a paint job badly


----------



## Carbonite77 (Dec 17, 2013)

would you happen to know what kind of black paint did Rockford use on those amps? they are cast of steel or Aluminum? also I seen some paint done on them and looks like crap and cheap. It looks like some kind of powder coat. Any one what kind of paint was used or suggest? just want to bring them back to life


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's how I like to do it:

Use a medium to coarse scuff pad and sand the the heatsink. Getting in between the fins is a pain, but you got to do it 

After sanding, use a paint prep/degreaser (Prepsol for example) Wipe it down well and allow to dry.

Next, I like to use a few light coats of "self etching" primer since some aluminum is likely to be exposed

After primer, I prefer SEM texture black (part no. 39853) from the rattle can. The trick with this is to do several light coats while holding the nozzle about 1/2 meter away from the amp.

For final coat, I use SEM Landau black (part no. 15013)


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Or take it to a powder coat company. I took two of my Phoenix gold m series amps to get powder coated. Its cheap and professionals (sandblasted, filler then sanded then powder coated to your choice of color)

Do you know who did the previous powder coat? Pics, as it may be just crappy spray paint job or a bad attempt at powder coating.



Sounds like ShawnK knows what he is talking about, adding texture then the final color/paint coat. Don't know how durable it will be, but I bet it will look sweet.


----------



## Carbonite77 (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks to all. Althought pictures of the results always helps. Since im not a professional painter. I have to find a way to remove the emblems from the end caps. they look like they were riveted? they don't just screw off


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

TrickyRicky is correct, powder coating would certainly be the most durable. Unfortunately it comes at a much higher cost. :blush: 

I guess the way I look at it is, if you're going to invest in the time and or $$ to restore something then you'll probably take care as to not damage the item again... think amp rack 

Just for reference, all three of these Punch 100's were in pretty rough shape and I refinished them using the technique above.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

http://mobileaudioforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?200-Ebbco-electronics-Amp-Repair-Modifications

Ebbco does amp repairs and mods and he isn't expensive. That is his business forum. He is also on FB.


----------



## Carbonite77 (Dec 17, 2013)

The amps look great in the photos. I only have 2 Boggies that just are to scuffed up and lost the blackness that my Minty ones look like. I looked at a few powder coating companies but have not decided. If your interested on making some green backs on finishing 2 of mine. I have a 400x4 trans.ana and a 240x4 trans.ana. the other one that has battle scars is a 200IX but its not as faded as the other 2. I do not know how to insert a url , im used to just uploading photos to show and tell my 3 amp install.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

shawnk said:


> TrickyRicky is correct, powder coating would certainly be the most durable. Unfortunately it comes at a much higher cost. :blush:
> 
> I guess the way I look at it is, if you're going to invest in the time and or $$ to restore something then you'll probably take care as to not damage the item again... think amp rack
> 
> Just for reference, all three of these Punch 100's were in pretty rough shape and I refinished them using the technique above.


Those are nice...


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Carbonite77 said:


> The amps look great in the photos. I only have 2 Boggies that just are to scuffed up and lost the blackness that my Minty ones look like. I looked at a few powder coating companies but have not decided. If your interested on making some green backs on finishing 2 of mine. I have a 400x4 trans.ana and a 240x4 trans.ana. the other one that has battle scars is a 200IX but its not as faded as the other 2. I do not know how to insert a url , im used to just uploading photos to show and tell my 3 amp install.


I could do that, but unfortunately I wouldn't be able to for another 2-3 months. I don't have a heated garage to work in


----------

